

Tasseo is a real-time dashboard for Graphite events. - kordless
https://github.com/obfuscurity/tasseo

======
kordless
Been doing a bit of digging for Graphite graphing libraries. Found a few
others: <http://jondot.github.com/graphene/>,
<https://github.com/paperlesspost/graphiti> and
[http://www.devco.net/archives/2011/10/08/gdash-graphite-
dash...](http://www.devco.net/archives/2011/10/08/gdash-graphite-
dashboard.php)

Here are a few JavaScript graphing libraries as well:
<http://square.github.com/cubism/> and
<http://square.github.com/crossfilter/>.

~~~
reinhardt
Talk about a coincidence, I've been looking into Graphite dashboard options
over the past few days too and came across most of these packages. So far the
builtin Graphite dashboard seems at least as good or better than most
alternatives. You can group multiple series in the same plot by simple drag
and drop, tweak dozens of different parameters and save configurations, all
from a web interface; no coding, committing and pushing to repos required. I'd
love to hear impressions from anyone with experience in one or more of the
above.

~~~
kordless
I agree the default Graphite dashboards are very flexible, but I need
something that _looks_ good for an overview page I'm hacking up for a
monitoring dashboard in Openstack.

~~~
knappster
I've been doing the same thing, and we've been using gdash for awhile now, and
we love it. Easy to use straight up graphite graphs with it on a nice full
screen page.

------
hrktb
I don't know much about graphite libraries but the name smells like
coffee...and there's an actual product line matching the name:
<http://www.reksointernational.com/products/tasseo.php>

wonder why it was chosen in this case.

~~~
obfuscurity_
I spent about 5 minutes thinking of a name. The thought of "reading tea
leaves" came to mind and a quick Google led me to tasseography.

~~~
hrktb
thx, learned something today.

